# Procyclegear.com



## sumquo (Aug 10, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone had experienced problems with Procyclegear in the last few months. 

I recently ordered a number of items from them, but was quite surprised how sloppy their order fulfillment was. Of the three items ordered, only one was the correct size. I'm not sure how somebody in that business could get two of three wrong, or even ship an XXL Nalini winter cycling jacket, when the size ordered was large. I don't imagine that there is a lot of demand for XXL cycling jackets in the first place.

I've contacted with the owner of Procyclegear via email, but he seems to be less than willing to make things right, or even respond to emails.

I had not seen any negative posts prior to placing the order, so was just wondering if anyone knew if they were having problems lately.

Thanks


----------



## sumquo (Aug 10, 2011)

Update:

The incorrectly sized items were returned to Procyclegear for exchange. Procyclegear would not respond to email inquiries to acknowledged the receipt of the goods until a week after they were shown to be delivered. 

The owner of Procyclegear claims to have now resent the jacket in the correct size but, without asking me first, has substituted a lower priced regular bib short for the compression bib short I originally ordered. Besides the fact that the shorts that were sent as a substitute are not compression fit, and have graphics on the thigh that I am not fond of, they are also nearly half the price of the compression shorts I ordered. 

None of this seems to be a concern for Procyclegear, as they are now unwilling to respond to emails.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a similar experience. Ordered a jersey in large, received the correct jersey ... in small. I figured for the money spent it wasn't worth the hassle to try for a replacement. You've confirmed that I needn't bother to give them a second chance.

Can't help worrying that the same people might run other web sites under other names, but with the same level of service. I'd like to avoid them altogether.


----------

